# A billboard co that I work with hired me to take some shots of their newest product..



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 14, 2007)

hard to be creative with billboards!


----------



## tahmail (Mar 14, 2007)

Has to be Albuquerque, NM.  I like it personally.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 14, 2007)

tahmail said:


> Has to be Albuquerque, NM.  I like it personally.




how did you  know it was Albq?


----------



## tahmail (Mar 14, 2007)

"The Pit" and word "Arena" behind the billboard told me it was University Arena or the infamous UNM Pit.  I went to school at UNM and lived in The Duke City many years. Give us a close up of the billboard.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 14, 2007)

tahmail said:


> "The Pit" and word "Arena" behind the billboard told me it was University Arena or the infamous UNM Pit.  I went to school at UNM and lived in The Duke City many years. Give us a close up of the billboard.





i bet you miss green chile.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 14, 2007)

tahmail said:


> "The Pit" and word "Arena" behind the billboard told me it was University Arena or the infamous UNM Pit.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## tahmail (Mar 15, 2007)

You can't imagine.....I go down for a "fix" fairly regularly or I'd have withdrawals.


----------



## wesd (Jul 3, 2007)

In the first shot I like how the billboard is a little brighter in contrans than the rest of the scean, but there is just too much dead space above the sign before you get too the top of the lamp post.  At first I wasn't sure if I really liked the taillight in the lower left hand side of the picture, but I think it would actualy niceif there was just a little bit more traffic to show that there are a decet number of "visiters" to the sign each day.  over all its a good pic.  Im not totaly sire what I think about the second picture, but like you said there really isn't much that you can do with a bilboard shot other than display it.
Wes


----------



## notelliot (Jul 6, 2007)

try layering images in photoshop, or hdr to bring out the shadow details a little more.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 6, 2007)

First shot is great IMO! The only think I'd change is have more of the light in the shot, see how the halo of the light is cut off.

In the second picture I'd do the opposite and point your camera down more to get more road in. The sign looks like it's floating in air.

So does clear channel own the billboard company too? hehehe, I just finished up working for them over here in australia.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks.  BTW the first shot I posted made the inside cover of the brochure.


----------

